# Armyworm eggs - anything to spray to kill?



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

I've noticed a gaggle of left-over armyworm egg sacks on my privacy fence. Is there anything I can spray on the fence that will kill the eggs (even if I have to spray super often)? Or should I plan on manually removing, maybe a wire brush?

This is pre-planning for next year. This year - the damage is already done.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Raid will kill the eggs. You can also use white vinegar. If they are visible you can take a heat-gun or hair dryer to them.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Austinite said:


> Raid will kill the eggs. You can also use white vinegar. If they are visible you can take a heat-gun or hair dryer to them.


Good to know. I've been smooshing them with my finger, but it's the "fence inspection" that takes too long. I'd rather just walk and spray.

Thank you!


----------

